# put on yer detective hats,Fellas..we got us a mystery bomber on the loose.



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

so,I go to where my mailbox used to be(Danfish's bomb arrived to day and totally destroyed it...nice job,Dan),and I see this large envelope on the other side of my front lawn...no return address....no postage meter...hmmmmmmmm,somebody wants to remain anonymous.




okay..well,that is my name,and it's in my personal info on Puff...so it's not like somebody did any dig deeping....unti,I saw the note,



hmmmmmmmmm..now,that looks familiar..where have I seen that before?...of yeah...it's like my Herfabomber stationary:doh:....okay....somebody out there is a student of my escapdes and decided to an homage bomb modeled after yours truly...can't say as I blame them,cuz as all of you know,I'm kind of awesome:biggrin:

what really struck me as truly intriguing was the contents of the package itself....




here's a larger copy of the note itself....it bears further scrutiny




here's a little background on this bomb...I've been fairly active in the MAW forums lately and I've been filling some wish lists for brothers lately(did I mention before how awesome I am?:biggrin..normally,I would pass my wish on to someone else because I really have a wide variety of cigars in my stash which will keep me happily occupied for quite a while.But,I realized "yaknow...even though I have a shitload of different cigars,I don't have any Davidoffs...never bought one..never smoked one,so I decided to post that as my single nc wish in both the Non CC MAF and the Pushed Over The Edge non-cc/cc MAW in the Habanos forum.Well,someone has been doing some reading,and well...I got me a Davidoff,which looks very nice,indeed.


so,we got us a true mystery bomber out there,Guys...and he's called The UniBomber....and his modus operandi is absolutely brilliant(yes,I said brilliant...sending a single cigar from a MAW thread anonymously means he can send out hundreds of bombs cost-effectively.....it's a stroke of genius.)

Sir,I know you want you stay anonymous..I know how you feel and I completely respect that,but if you ever decide to make yourself,I want to shake your hand and sit down and herf with you,because you have my deepest respect.Thank you very much for the Davidoff...I will enjoy it immensely.

We haven't seen the last of The UniBomber,Guys....and we're not gonna figure out who he is until he's ready...if ever.


----------



## Wills (Aug 12, 2011)

Great bomb, and an interesting concept for future bombs.

Let's see what the "Unibomber" is made of.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

very nice, i like mysteries!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Wait, people are reading what we post and using that for bombing notes? Crap. Delete! Delete! Delete! Delete!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Since Sherlock is no more... Watson the game is a foot!!!! opcorn:

Glad I don't post much.... LOL


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Brilliant concept and the cigar looks awesome.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Pansy. Real bombers aren't afraid to own up to their bombs! But still, nice hit, UniBomber!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Unibomber.....interesting. Maybe he has no address because his shack in the middle of the woods doesn't have one. 

Nice looking stick Pete. Interested in your review on it, I've never had a Davidoff either.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow great hit, and the intrigue is really cool too...for some reason one person came to mind...putting my guess in a seeled envelope right now!:ask:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

I hit Abe (fivespdcat) i while back with a single stick I knew he was wanting to try, and picked up the "sniper" appellation at that time. I meant to go further with that, as it is fun and relatively inexpensive :biggrin: but never did. 

So, I suspect Abe - but really only because we haven't the slightest clue at this stage, and no leads whatsoever that I can see.

This might be a while...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

yup...all we know for certain is:

1.) He's a Puff member with access to addresses.

2.)He frequents the MAW forums,because I have no cigars listed on my wish list.

3.)He's familiar with postal procedures and knows the 13-ounce drop rule,because there was no postmark on the envelope anywhere.

4.)He has at least 1 roll of 100 first-class stamps(I know this because I work for the USPS and recognized the stamp design instantly because I've sold so many of them.)

5.)He's not new to cigars because he claims to have an impressive stash.

6.)He's probably reading this,so thanks again,Buddy.

that's about it...we'll see when he decides to strike next.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

I was thinking his access to addresses could possibly be through other means....that would have to be the case for my guess to be correct


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Pansy. Real bombers aren't afraid to own up to their bombs! But still, nice hit, UniBomber!


+1...nice hit, but take credit for your shit!
(How's that for a poem Terry??)


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> +1...nice hit, but take credit for your shit!
> (How's that for a poem Terry??)


Lol!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Pete - the Community figured out who the "herfabomber" was - we'll figure out who the "unibomber" is too!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> How's that for a poem Terry??


Scary.

:thumb:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Pansy. Real bombers aren't afraid to own up to their bombs! But still, nice hit, UniBomber!


You're just upset because if the UniBomber decides to bomb you,you're denied the opportunity to exact revenge...is this some kind of Ninja temper tantrum?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Pete - the Community figured out who the "herfabomber" was - we'll figure out who the "unibomber" is too!


Actually,Shawn,the community didn't figure the identity of The Herfabomber.That was done by Ken(FWTX),and,in reality,I decided to make guessing my identity a contest(I did leave clues),which he was prized for with 5 cuban missiles.
The Unibomber has left no residual traces of evidence to determine the origin of his package(i.e. no postmark or postal meter strips).The envelope is standard Staples material....If this guy wants to remain anonymous,he's going a great job,thus far.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

That's the best part of a mystery, not making it to easy.

Unlike Derek, who's mysteries are solved in 3.5 seconds LMAO :boink:


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Unibomber = highanglesniper


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

I just pmd the person who i think is the unibomber, but if he asks not to disclose his I identity, I won't, unless I am bribed lol.....jk


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> yup...all we know for certain is:
> 
> 4.)He has at least 1 roll of 100 first-class stamps(*I know this because I work for the USPS* and recognized the stamp design instantly because I've sold so many of them.)
> 
> that's about it...we'll see when he decides to strike next.


How did all of you skip over this part. Pete I have to tell you. That alone explains a lot!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

turns out I was wrong....or so says the person I PMd anyway:dunno:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

watchman_01 said:


> How did all of you skip over this part. Pete I have to tell you. That alone explains a lot!


not really,Brian...I was like this(whatever way this is)long before I joined the USPS...they just didn't see it as an impediment when they hired me.It's like Lady Gaga said...I guess I was "Born this way"


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

I have a potential lead.... for the right price of course.

(I cannot take credit for the package though)


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

oh I know who it is.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

uhhhhhhhh, did Pete just quote Lady Gaga?hoto:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

bigslowrock said:


> oh I know who it is.


I dare you to bomb who you think is the bomber!!!

Hey that would be a great contest, find the spy..... hmmmm


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> uhhhhhhhh, did Pete just quote Lady Gaga?hoto:


don't be so surprised,Dude.I just work in a cave,I don't live in one.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> don't be so surprised,Dude.I just work in a cave,I don't live in one.


And you kow that the secret lair of the Herfabomber blasts the shit out of the Lady Gaga Pandora station!


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> And you kow that the secret lair of the Herfabomber blasts the shit out of the Lady Gaga Pandora station!


This just moved to the top of the list of reasons to want to blow up his secret lair.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> ...is this some kind of Ninja temper tantrum?


Ninja don't throw tantrums. We throw shuriken. Duh.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> This just moved to the top of the list of reasons to want to blow up his secret lair.


yeah..good luck trying to blow up my secret lair.I've designed it to withstand attacks by llamas,squids,genetically-enhanced evil genius mice...even the mighty Shuckins...I think it could survive a fish attack.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> And you kow that the secret lair of the Herfabomber blasts the shit out of the Lady Gaga Pandora station!


 I thought he walked around all listening to this


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

damnit....tried to embed video but couldn't figure it out....I guess I better just go watch my talkin picture box cuz this is too hi tech for me....:new_all_coholic:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

sweater88 said:


> damnit....tried to embed video but couldn't figure it out....I guess I better just go watch my talkin picture box cuz this is too hi tech for me....:new_all_coholic:


 I clicked on the link & it worked


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> damnit....tried to embed video but couldn't figure it out....I guess I better just go watch my talkin picture box cuz this is too hi tech for me....:new_all_coholic:


[Y0utube]_code_[/Y0utube] change the 0 for o


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

hey sweater, the way to embed is to do this:

[youtubes]x[/youtubes]

x = whatever comes after the "watch?=" part in the address bar. and make it youtube rather than youtubes.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

lets try!






DOHHHH...I will keep trying...wish there was a practice post area lol


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Ok guys I think I got it thanks a lot!!!! sorry to thread jack


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Anyone heard from the unibomber????


----------

